# Cost of living - Munich & Berlin



## ChrisMtl (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi, we are moving to Germany this summer and it looks to be either Munich or Berlin (south). To help us make our decision we would like to get an idea of the cost of living in those two cities - Berlin and Munich. 
We got the cost for renting no problem but cant seem to find statistic with indications of cost for Internet, Food per week etc etc . Can anyone provide a link with cost of living index?

Thanks so much....I guess once our decision will be made I will be back asking questions about schools etc. this board was so helpful when we re-located from Ireland to Canada in 2010 so I am hoping to get some great input again. 

We are a couple with a 10 year old moving from Montreal to Germany. Our son speaks English and French and husband and me speak German and English. Any ideas, tips etc are greatly appreciated. 

Thanks!
ChrisMtl


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi,
cost of living in Germany is not the big problem but renting and running costs.
Lebenshaltungskosten: Deutschland ist extrem billig - DIE WELT


----------

